# Mold in my enclosure



## davidson012003 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. I built a quick enclosure because my tegu came quickly. All I did was seal the seams to hold humidity. I do plan on building a bigger one the correct way. Im getting mold now and I been wiping it off. My question is the mold harmful to them and is there any tricks to reduce it? Thanks


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 28, 2013)

more airflow. Do you have vents?


----------



## davidson012003 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving! Putting vent in today. Im building a 8ft x 4ft x 4ft. Does anyone use pig blankets to heat their floor?


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 28, 2013)

Paint the wood with high gloss outside house paint. Like 4 coats. Or use fiberglass resin.


----------

